# Qemu 5 & FreeBSD 12.1 - size mismatch problem



## Quorn (Jul 5, 2020)

I've started with FreeBSD (12.1). this is an attempt to learn more about FreeBSD.
First I installed qemu (qemu: stable 5.0.0 (bottled)) with homebrew on my macbook pro (mid 2014 - os: Mojave). 

I used the following commands for the installation:

```
qemu-img create -f qcow2 freebsd.qcow2 40G
qemu-system-x86_64 -m 4096 -cdrom FreeBSD-12.1-RELEASE-amd64-dvd1.iso -drive if=virtio,file=freebsd.qcow2,format=qcow2 -usb -vga virtio -machine q35,accel=hvf -cpu host -netdev user,id=vtnet0 -device virtio-net,netdev=vtnet0 -smp 4 -device ich9-intel-hda -device hda-output -display cocoa
```

After login as root, I was able to install nano with `pkg install nano`.
But when I try to install Xorg, I get the error `size mismatch, cannot continue`
`pkg update -f` did not help. So I began to google and found some solutions like below: 


```
pkg clean # cleans /var/cache/pkg/
rm -rf /var/cache/pkg/* # just remove it all
pkg update -f # forces update of repository catalog
rm /var/db/pkg/repo-*.sqlite # removes all remote repository catalogs
pkg bootstrap -f # forces reinstall of pkg
```

But this does not work either. Got same problem with mismatch.
Now I’m wondering what the real problem is. 
Do you have any suggestions?


----------

